# Picnic



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Picnic is an F1 English Cockapoo and her mum is stunning sable English Cocker Spaniel and her dad is an apricot Miniature Poodle. Picnic has some lovely colours in her background and her granddad is brindle.










Picnic’s coat colouring has been a hot topic, as she looked like a black sable when she was two weeks old, however since then the tan colouring has come out and she is favouring the brindle pattern. With her breeders knowledge and much help from my friends Mandy (Embee) and Mandy (MandyM) I think we all agree she is looking more brindle at the moment ... but sable is a tricky one to work out, and if she is sable she is will be black sable, so don’t hold us to it... I will just have to see how her coat develops over the next few week and years . She has stolen my heart whatever her coat colour. 



















More pictures on My Dogs Life ... I hope you like her


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh Jojo! She is stunning and so not what I expected....can't wait to see how she turns out! Just fabulous and the ending to the best day, thank you! 

Love the name Picnic as well. When I first opened the post I thought you were teasing again then there she was...worth the wait!

Clare & Obi
xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

yay beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just for you Clare... thats was hard work  but you are well worth it xxx 

Picnic sends Obi a massive puppy hug xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is an absolute beauty!! Thanks for posting xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, she is just gorgeous  Look forward to regular updates. When will she come home, where's she from, is dad Nicola's?


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh picnics beautiful ...................... is he she coming to the meet????  xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Just for you Clare... thats was hard work  but you are well worth it xxx
> 
> Picnic sends Obi a massive puppy hug xxx


Thank you Jojo!...and I got the first comment...must be fate...yeh! much love xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

She's lovely Jojo! I shall watch with interest how her coat develops. Congratulations and welcome Picnic!

Karen xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

i love her!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Goodnight all x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Look at my goofy pic on the blog .. I am naff at having photos taken ... but Picnic looks wonderful .. 

She is such a content puppy.. actually the whole litter is so content ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Night Ali .. I hope you enjoyed that xxx


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

What a great name! And she is so sweet  Congrats!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Jojo! Good work and great reveal! i love her to bits!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jojo, have you got a pic of an adult with brindle coat as no idea what they look like..would love to see?

Thanks for doing the reveal Jojo, the prefect happy ending to a difficult week. 

I'm shattered and off to bed..ready for my baby tomorrow. 

Clare
xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

JoJo she's gorgeous


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's a beauty well worth the wait... cant wait to watch her coat develop as she grows up. Thanks me dear.
Night Ali hope you feel better tomorrow.
Clare have a good rest and good luck for tomorrow,hope everything goes smoothly x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful  certainly was not expecting another another black coloured one, no one got it right haha, when will she be coming home? & How old is she?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She is 5 weeks old now .. coming home 3 weeks time .. yippy


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jo,jo we just love Picnic, makes us want another even more now. Enjoy


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow ... I go out for quick drink with friends and miss the "guess the colour" game.

Picnic is lovely ... congrats Jojo. Looking forward to seeing how her coat develops.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice, lucky you!  This is you're third isn't it? How old are the others?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Do you think I am crazy ??? yep I am.... totally cockapoo crazy .. I want 4  

Number 4 will be a choccy .. so I wont do a guess the colour thread next time ha ha ha


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Picnic looks adorable!! Can't wait to see how her coat develops!

Xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

No i'm dog crazy as well! Getting our second one in 6 weeks, I would also like a 4 month olf poodle i've seen but mum isn't having any of it


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Ah ha ... I thought that there would be sable in the mix, hadn't thought of brindle. She's cute and so looking forwardto seeing her coat colour develop.

J xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

we are favouring Brindle at the moment  ... but you just never know with these more unusual colours ... she is different for sure .. I hope you like her  ....


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awwwwww picnic is lovely


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

she is a stunning gils will be interesting how much of her black stays of if it will grow out.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

She's an absolute smasher JoJo xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She's lovely JoJo, well done. Three weeks will fly by.

Do do a reveal with no4, I may actually guess right 

Are we still seeing you at the Surrey meet?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Picnic is adorable!


----------



## giddiup101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Congrats JoJo!! She is a gorgeous!! Love her name also.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The name took me weeks ... I had lists everywhere.. so many fab names but every name we liked I knew another cockapoo or dog called that name .. so it had to be different.. I think Picnic is very different, a little crazy and a cute name too.. perfect for a JoJo puppy 

At one point Ken said shall we just call her 84321 well its different lol.... no Ken I want a cute name but a name no one else has on the forum...


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

What a cutie JoJo and I love the name Picnic! Can't wait to see how her coat develops.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Are we still seeing you at the Surrey meet?


I want to come to the Surrey Meet .. but I am not sure which day I am picking Picnic up ... if it is after the meet I will be there  with the whole gang.... if I pick her up before it may be more difficult but I will try my best .. I need to meet my cockapoo friends ... 



kendal said:


> she is a stunning gils will be interesting how much of her black stays of if it will grow out.


I hope you like her Kendal, she has caused a bit of confussion with her colouring, at the moment I think brindle  but her breeder (other mummy) is sending me some close up pics today .. so hopefully that will make it clearer .. 

Picnics mum is a stunning sable but with her grandfather being brindle it has made it more interesting... I like both colours .. so I am happy whichever she is .. Sable would be cut out whereas brindle will always remain brindle even if she is cut shorter... 

Oh also Picnics brother has clear stripes in his coat, he is a bigger puppy than Picnic .. so it is much clearer on him ... I may add a pic for you all to see... is Picnic the first brindle cockapoo on here.. I think Janice has had a brindle pup, but not 100% sure ...

Oh I do go on .. when it comes to colours ...  

Sitting here with my son trying the multi quote .. hope I did it ha ha ha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy I am multi quoting  JoJo gets technical .. dont know it I could do it again though


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Ohh, what a stunnning little lady, Picnic is. She looks soo small in your hands. You will look back to this photo many times, when she is bigger  I love unique names


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Where did u find her?
Gorgeous little thing


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Where did u find her?
> Gorgeous little thing


The search was long and very hard .. I am a fussy one these days Adam .. but I found a lovely hobby breeder .. who did a little bit of research on me too.. and we have built a lovely friendship over the past few weeks ...

Do you like her coat Adam? I would let you groom and clip my new baby .. then we could see if she is brindle or not   

With sable and brindle in her background she has caused a little confussion .. but hey JoJo equals confussion these days xxx

I hope you like her


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

omg so lovely!  Congrats


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh JoJo, that photo of you gazing adoringly at her is just :cry2:::hug:


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I just love her Jo Jo - she is really pretty and what a clever pup for having a coat which is going to keep you guessing [LOL]
Please can I request a puppy from picnic - we will be ready for number 2 by then [ooh can I wait that long - just looking at her picture on my dogs life on the other tab is making me broody!]
xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome gorgeous little picnic,she really is beautiful and has changed so much already from that first newborn pic.I cant wait to see how her colour developes,sables/brindles fascinate me i love unusual colours! The whole litter are gorgeous,i would want them all lol xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Cute cute cute and i love the name fabulous!!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Now picnic is gorgeous.............but she is yours

.......................do you think she would let me have picnic's mummy- she is scrummy!! -no rhyme intended!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi JoJo, I know brindle maybe a colour that some haven't seen before and being involved with greyhounds for years it is a colour I am familiar with. So I have found an image of a dark brindle which if Picnic is brindle, is the closest match.as she is so dark. There are many variations but this hopefully will give an idea of what is brindle
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=da...=1t:429,r:7,s:18&tx=90&ty=50&biw=1280&bih=627


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mandym said:


> Welcome gorgeous little picnic,she really is beautiful and has changed so much already from that first newborn pic.I cant wait to see how her colour developes,sables/brindles fascinate me i love unusual colours! The whole litter are gorgeous,i would want them all lol xxx


Mandy M .. my sable gal .. thank you so much for all your help and support ... by the way MandyM had to help me out with the colouring  

Mandy what do you think today? she is unusual hey ....

I will get some close ups later today and reveal them here .. so I would value your opinion as always ....

3 pups have the brindle / sable lol coat .. stunning litter xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Hi JoJo, I know brindle maybe a colour that some haven't seen before and being involved with greyhounds for years it is a colour I am familiar with. So I have found an image of a dark brindle which if Picnic is brindle, is the closest match.as she is so dark. There are many variations but this hopefully will give an idea of what is brindle
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=da...=1t:429,r:7,s:18&tx=90&ty=50&biw=1280&bih=627


fab example Karen .. thank you .. now imagine that cockapoo style .. JoJo screaming here with excitement ... wavy shaggy coat brindle ..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> I just love her Jo Jo - she is really pretty and what a clever pup for having a coat which is going to keep you guessing [LOL]
> Please can I request a puppy from picnic - we will be ready for number 2 by then [ooh can I wait that long - just looking at her picture on my dogs life on the other tab is making me broody!]
> xx


Ahh thanks Nadine ... I will add you to the puppy update list with pleasure .. you can come and see my puppies as long as you stay and have a cuppa with me and play with Oakley, Honey and Picnic


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She is very pretty and will be ineresting to see how her coat developes! Will the brindle show on a long coat????? Or will her coat need to be kept on the shorter side for her markings to show??????????? I am on a google mission


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Can I come, I'll bring scones


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.havanesecolors.com/colours6.html
These are the only long haired breed images I can find. Loads with short to medium hair!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Can I come, I'll bring scones


Oh yes .. of course you are  scones .. you can stay the weekend  



wellerfeller said:


> She is very pretty and will be ineresting to see how her coat developes! Will the brindle show on a long coat????? Or will her coat need to be kept on the shorter side for her markings to show??????????? I am on a google mission


I think it will show in stripe of patchy type of way .. if you see the pics on the blog her colouring .. tan is already coming through .. but as you know Anne Maries's Coco who is sable you can also see colouring coming through .. so this is why it is so tricky to tell whether sable or brindle.. by there is something patterned going on  

There are 3 with this colouring .. picnic's bro has a clear stripe in his coat .. I will add some pics .. I know the breeder wont mind .. shes is as excited as me  her first unusual litter ... quite a celebration ...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah Jo, I have found a pic of a beautiful cocker............in brindle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a stunning dog. Obviously Picnic will be much darker but at least now I can imagine what she will look like (maybe)
I have never come across a proper long haired brindle dog before 
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=br...d=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=35&ty=58&biw=1280&bih=627


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, that is some coat! I was thinking of you yesterday Karen, Izzy was playing with a gorgeous 1 year old greyhound on the beach, bit faster at chasing the ball ....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here are some more pics..... you will see at the moment Picnic is darker than her siblings ...

One pics of Picnic's sister ...










Two pics of Picnic's brother:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Picnics bro definately looks brindle!! oooooh I want one.............


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cute hey ... 

I felt the same when I saw them .. amazing litter .. I hope they will all join the forum so I can stay in contact with them ... 

Some apricots in the litter, some solid blacks and then the 3 brindle  I wanted them all .....


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

What stunning puppies! Jojo, you must be so excited! I have to say i felt bad when i found out i could keep Lola as you sounded so lovely when we were in touch and when i found out it was you on here i felt REALLY bad as you would have been a top class home for one of my pups but i do believe in fate and this time fate has pulled a blinder!!
So now i have my lovely Lola and you have the gorgeous Picnic! I kind of feel like they should be honary sisters!! 
x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Did you tell your breeder about the forum JoJo?

Would be nice to have some more breeders come on and share their experience and knowledge


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh wow JoJo, the latest pictures showing their colouring are amazing


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lola24 said:


> What stunning puppies! Jojo, you must be so excited! I have to say i felt bad when i found out i could keep Lola as you sounded so lovely when we were in touch and when i found out it was you on here i felt REALLY bad as you would have been a top class home for one of my pups but i do believe in fate and this time fate has pulled a blinder!!
> So now i have my lovely Lola and you have the gorgeous Picnic! I kind of feel like they should be honary sisters!!
> x


Ahh Katie .. lump in my throat, thank you ... fate is a funny thing.... But Lola is with her canine and human mummy, perfect ... and Picnic is so different she just had to be mine .. I deserve a hot topic to post about on the blog lol .. although I still want a choccy always have and always will... a choccy will be my number 4.. Lola & Picnic honary sisters they are 



M&M's mummy said:


> Did you tell your breeder about the forum JoJo?
> 
> Would be nice to have some more breeders come on and share their experience and knowledge


Yes I have told her .... I want her to follow Picnic  .. 

Also my breeder is rightful quite choosey who she sells her puppies too... and in our conversations I was quite honest about my hopes to have a litter from my chosen puppy, so my breeder went away and researched me .. guess what she found ... Cockapoo Crazy JoJo on ILMC and JoJo's life on My Dogs Life... so thanks to this forum, the blog and all my research..... I have Picnic .. kind of a nice story hey xxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous you lucky girl! Worth all the searching and hard work, i am sure we will all want her puppies! xx A big kiss to baby picnic from Izzy wizzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

She is fab. Ur so lucky. 
So she's not from one of the key players in the Market. 
Thanks for the offer of first cut , I'm in!
The more I've done the more I know is that with no standard to cut to, you can cut to personality, coat type, colour highlights. 
No more dogs this year for me as fingers crossed I will be the proud owner of a groom establishment in west London. So need to knuckle down! Lol
However I have got a phantom mini poodle bitch in my sights, effectively black and tan as in spaniels etc. But that's a mile off yet, ho hum


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Got my paws crossed for your phantom mini poodle ... I love poodles ... ask Santa for one .. that’s what I do (well Ho Ho Ho Ken) .... 

I am so happy with Picnic... she has such a sweet face, amazing coat, and the whole litter was just so content .. I was there for 3 hours ... I know they will get more lively now but I need a bit of puppy mayhem in my life ...

Picnic's dad is a fab mini poodle .... and I have recently seen a cafe au lait mini poodle ... I love fading colours .. I was hoping Oakley would have a fading gene ... but it’s not looking like it yet ... but you never know ... 

Oh Adam keep me posted on your grooming pad ... I will come along with a cockapoo or 3 in hand ... plus right a review on my experience  .. all good press of course as long as you put the kettle on


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Just seen Picnic - very good choice, she looks lovely and unusual colouring x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> http://www.havanesecolors.com/colours6.html
> These are the only long haired breed images I can find. Loads with short to medium hair!


Karen, you are quite the detective!  I'm really liking the red brindle, beautiful!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Ah Jo, I have found a pic of a beautiful cocker............in brindle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a stunning dog. Obviously Picnic will be much darker but at least now I can imagine what she will look like (maybe)
> I have never come across a proper long haired brindle dog before
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=br...d=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=35&ty=58&biw=1280&bih=627


Stunning coat...Jojo you are going to breed some amazing pups!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Does Obi like Picnic? 

I hope so .. xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi most certainly does and wants to meet her, hopefully one day soon! 

Clare
x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That would be lovely xxx

Get Obi fully recovered and we will arrange a meet ... near you .. for us all to get together.... xxx 

Look at my favourite dog names : Oakley Honey & Pi ???? what have I done worng


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> That would be lovely xxx
> 
> Get Obi fully recovered and we will arrange a meet ... near you .. for us all to get together.... xxx
> 
> Look at my favourite dog names : Oakley Honey & Pi ???? what have I done worng


Pi! You can't do that to her.  Ok am going to see if i can change mine and test some ideas out.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Obi most certainly does and wants to meet her, hopefully one day soon!
> 
> Clare
> x


Can Remy join in


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Have all the other pups from the litter found homes JoJo?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

M&M's mummy said:


> Have all the other pups from the litter found homes JoJo?


What are you thinking? Number three??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Have all the other pups from the litter found homes JoJo?


Yes they all have new homes .. I hope they will all come on here ... I would love that ....


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

embee said:


> What are you thinking? Number three??


Mandy I would love a 3rd but we just cannot afford the upkeep of a 3rd. 

My dream would be a choccy boy called Mungo.

Then I would have Milly aka Moogie- Monty and Mungo. The 3 M's 

Maybe one day..............


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yes they all have new homes .. I hope they will all come on here ... I would love that ....


Glad they all have homes and yes would be nice for you if her siblings were on here too.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok Picnic update ....

Just had an update from her breeder... Picnics individual hairs have been put under the magnifying glass .... and her black hairs are black from root to end and her lighter tan hairs are also light from root to end .... that makes Picnic BRINDLE   

I love both sable and brindle ... and I just love my little Picnic ... so it doesn’t really matter .... but with brindle I can trim her and her coat will still have a pattern which will be lovely ... oh little puppy I can’t wait to have you home and in my arms.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No choccies in the litter .. so no Mungo there ...

Shirley .. choccy boy .. Mungo ... perfect 

As you know my number 4 will be a choccy girl ..


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

embee said:


> Can Remy join in


Oh yes definitely...scrummy puppies, both of them


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

JoJo you just stole my thunder.. I was coming on to post that if the shafts of her hair are the same all the way down then she'd be a brindle not sable... but you beat me to it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha .. sorry Karen  

It was funny when I visited Picnic .. as I was cuddling her looking at her coat etc, parting it, but just couldn’t tell if it was black tipped as she was still so black .. just small flecks of tan coming though.. but when I saw her brother, the breeder and I agreed he looked brindle, as he is a larger pup therefore his coat was clearer to see, plus there were clear stripes appearing... remember Picnic's mum is a sable, so it seemed to make more sense that the litter may have a few sables in it as dad is a pale apricot.. then it got exciting as Picnic's grandad is brindle ... 

I will be getting some new pic send over maybe today ... so I will post some close ups .. but I think the poll on My Dogs Life is favouring Brindle  

I would be happy if she was rainbow colour .. but I am looking forward to having a brindle .... I think Janice has had a brindle, but maybe it was a sable lol ... see it is confusing ....

Any Brindle Cockapoos out there??? please let me know ...

I would like Adam (HappyAd) to do her first trim and groom ..... in his new establishment  She will keep her brindle pattern .. which will be exciting


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I could do with a Picnic cuddle this morning .... oh I love puppies xxx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

She's adorable - congrats :congrats:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is a close up of Picnic coat.. yep Brindle... her golden/tan markings is becoming clearer...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

i can't wait till you bring her home....eeee all the pics and to watch her grow...so exciting!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations JoJo! She is absolutely gorgeous...you must be such a proud puppy parent! Can't wait to see how her coat changes over time. Exciting!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am on puppy countdown .. yippy ... 

I am hoping to see some more curls in her coat in the next week  ... she is 5 and a bit weeks old now ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

More of JoJo's Picnic..... 6 weeks old ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG Jojo! just look at her! she is a little angel!!
I can't get over how ADORABLE!!!!!!!!
Her eyes just say please can I have a cuddle!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

She is looking absolutely amazing - I have no idea about coat and colour types but to me her coat seems to be changing in a similar way to JD's Woody and Woodetta.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Picnic is beautiful and I have to agree with you Mandy her legs do look like the sableing process of our Choc sables, but this could be dark sable starting with black then gold coming through. Very very pretty, can't wait to see this coat develop.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

When she was born and up to 3 weeks old we all had her down as a black sable ... but at 4 weeks old her coat type was more brindle .... as each hair is either black or the lighter tan all the way down the hair shaft... so brindle it is .. but I must agree the legs do look sable ... 

Brindle or sable ... I like the idea of sable but I won't want to cut it out, so brindle would remain if I had her trimmed .. only time will tell ... 

She is quite different .. I really want to see another like her ... 

I think I will have to do a weekly update on her changing coat ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey have a peep at this ... compliments of MandyM .. if anyone doesn't know MandyM, she helps us all understand the sable pups on here... MandyM helps Jandaz and Jukkee Doodles on any sable marking pups they breed, so she is our sable gal ..... she is very into unusual colours and markings ... 

MandyM is thinking Picnic is brindle or reverse brindle ... also Picnic's breeder has mentioned reverse brindle .. have a look .. let me know what you think ..

http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com/poodlecoatcolorsbrindleandsable.html

Thank you Mandy xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

She is gorgeous JoJo, such a sweet little face, and her coat is fabulous


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Ali  I am really pleased my new pup .... I am going to cuddle her so much and hold her close ... I have had a gap in my life, and Picnic will bring me so much happiness...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope that Picnic will close that circle for you JoJo


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope that Picnic will close that circle for you JoJo


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely pictures of Picnic JoJo and I would say she is brindle still at this point.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The poll on My Dogs Life is showing 80% brindle at the moment 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/our-dogs/meet-the-pack/picnic/


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's gorgeous JoJo... so looking forward to watching her grow up x x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh JoJo is excited .....

Close up photos of Picnic pup .. her coat is much clearer .. great pics from my breeder .. thank you xxx

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/25/picnics-brindle-coat/


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jojo, huge coincidence – I spoke to your breeder yesterday! She told me that two of her Working Cocker bitches are going into season in the next couple of months… how exciting!

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She is lovely .. very dedicated breeder  ... I am so pleased I found her  

I would call her my friend  which is very important to me ... I trust her and she has great faith in me too ... perfect  

She raises her puppies in the home .. only breeds four litter per year.... loves her dogs and all the puppies she breeds.. she only lets her puppies goes to the very best homes... only uses Optigen clear/carrier dogs .. knows her breeding dog & she breeds the best mates .. sounds good to me .. hence why we get on so well


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Picnic is scrummy, just caught up with this as have been away. I would have
bet money on it that you would have gone for a choccy this time remembering howfond of Munchy you were!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin .. my next puppy will be a choccy... you can count on that .. I want 4  

But Picnic is just perfect for me .. such an interesting colouring and I was just happy with her breeder, she was the pup for me ... her name is chocolate related however.... Picnic bars are my favourites .. 

Yep I do love Munchy... I love her colour and her name is just so sweet ... 

How is the lovely Betty doing?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Jo Jo the excitement is building!!! You just ooze passion, love and excitement . Little Picnic is certainly scrummy and it's lovely being able to share her with you. 

Harri x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh thanks ... I am just as crazy in the flesh so to speak ... I am so excited about my new puppy .. she has got a cockapoo crazy mummy who is is going to cuddle her far too much


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Colin .. my next puppy will be a choccy... you can count on that .. I want 4
> 
> But Picnic is just perfect for me .. such an interesting colouring and I was just happy with her breeder, she was the pup for me ... her name is chocolate related however.... Picnic bars are my favourites ..
> 
> ...


Overall, pretty good, Biting is getting much better, tummy is much better,BUT
she is starting to ignore me when I give her commands - guess it just her age..I love her just the same. I was going to send you a piccy actually.. as you know Betty is practically white but thought she must have a skin rash or something as near her skin started looking pinkish Upon closer insepction it just looks like her coat is getting a bit darker - did this happen to your Honey bunny??
PS:- I would like a choccy too - Choclate and Cream - irresistable!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I can’t wait to meet her .. Honey has got darker .. yes .. her ears and muzzle are quite apricot now, the hair on her back is also getting darker .. still very pale on her under carriage though, so she still looks very messy after every walk ... but still totally cute and still pretty (well I would say that I am her mummy)...

Keep an eye on Betty’s skin though .. if in any doubt a trip to the vets...

Send me pic of Betty by all means .. oh I do love getting cockapoo pics in my inbox


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mini Picnic update ... 

She is doing well 6.5 weeks old ... and her coat colour is looking so pretty .. well I would think so wouldn't I ...



















She has a wet face due to playing in the water bowl .. oh Picnic


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous JoJo  Not long now!! x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh what a sweetie! You must be bursting with excitment!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH! look at that FACE!!! oh my lord she is a sweetie! I need a puppy snuggle!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am very very excited about her ..... I think she is really scrummy .. I love her and her coat will be the hot topic for the next year or so ... brindle in cockapoos is unusual .. and we are looking into her background to see where it comes from ... think it is grandad but will confirm. 

Oh I just love puppies xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Her face is absolutely lovely x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Turi said:


> Jojo, huge coincidence – I spoke to your breeder yesterday! She told me that two of her Working Cocker bitches are going into season in the next couple of months… how exciting!
> 
> Turi x


Turi .. I bet you liked her  she only breeds 4 litters per year and all pups are raised in the home .... her dogs are really good fun .. we were there 3 hours .. just enjoyed it so much ... I could go back ever week but she is not so close to me  ... I know I would be welcome .. which is great xxx

I am getting excited now about Picnic ... I just cant wait to have a real puppy snuggle ...


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awwwwwww love the last photo- what a little poppet


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi there, 

My husband, my friend & I went to visit & choose our puppy this morning, whilst I was there I had a cuddle with Picnic, I've been reading your blog & was delighted when Debra said this was going to be your puppy. Debra has really put us at ease & all the puppies are gorgeous. Can't wait to get our little one home.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi there .. which puppy are you having? 

I hope Picnic was well behaved  

I hope you like the blog .. as you can tell I am cockapoo crazy .. but very nice with it ... 

Is this your first cockapoo? 

Feel free to contact me via My Dogs Life .. I would love to stay in touch and help you out with any questions you may have ... xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh yay Jo another picnic puppy to keep track of, Its a family affair!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you've posted nic we can follow one of Picnics siblings now.... who are you having and have you got a name yet ??? x


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Ooops, sorry new to this, the puppy I have chosen is from Pepsi & Button's litter, they are a couple of weeks younger than Picnic. When we arrived this morning both litters were in their separate pens outside, all looking so gorgeous. This is our first dog. I've been looking into cockerpoos for quite a while but until June was working 12 hour shifts, but I am now working from home & have the time & devotion for a puppy. No name as yet, but have a few flying about. Will need to make a decision.

Nik
xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Need more info though what colour and *** is your baby... is the pup 2 weeks younger than Picnic or older x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pepsi's pups are 2 weeks younger than Picnic's litter ... I have seen them, they are black and stunning pups ... it just worked out the two bitches were in season close together ... not the general rule as she only has 4 litters per year at the moment .. which I like as each litter gets so much 1:1 attention... 

It will be so good to stay in touch .. being a first time owner the blog may help you out .. if not we are all here to support you every step of the way  

Oh what was my Picnic up too .. I haven't got long to wait, and I am getting updates all the time .. just want to snuggle her now .. 

By the way I was faffing about Picnic's name all the way home after visiting her.... I was on a puppy for days ... but picking her name was a nightmare ... I wanted it to be different ... well it had to be really  although I do get some funny looks when I tell people my new puppy is called Picnic ... thats the reaction I was wanting xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have they got the same dad JoJo x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No not the same dad .. so not half related ... but breeder related which is the nice part


----------



## Maysong (Sep 3, 2011)

Picnic is an absolute doll!! Congrats


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Mini Picnic update ...


JoJo, Picnic is looking fantastic. Can't wait to hear all your news when she comes home


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for your support, when we arrived both litters were sleeping, but they soon were active, I think the neighbour's dogs started barking next door. Picnic is adorable, very calm, well behaved too & lovely to have a cuddle. We had the choice of two boys, the colour of the collars were orange & red. We or really I!!!! chose the red collared puppy. He is jet black & he had a little tinge of white under the neck, you could call it a few grey hairs really! lol! Puppy will be ready to pick up on 21st October. Debra made us feel welcome & said we can visit again. I believe you're picking Picnic up next week JoJo? The colouring on Picnic is gorgeous too. Not long now xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am pleased my puppy didn't let me down and was a good girl during your visit.. how did you know she was mine ....My Dogs Life ????? ... I am pleased Picnic got your attention and you enjoyed a cuddle  it is great you liked her coats too .. 

Oh you are local so you can visit .. I am a bit far away .. and have Honey and Oakley to think about too ...

She will be naughty for me .. I am sure ..

You will love having a black cockapoo .. my first Cockapoo Oakley is solid black and I love his coat ... now you have to pick a name ????


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jojo, only just spotted that you had new photos of Picnic on. How cute is she :love-eyes:

Nik, hello and welcome: to ILMC. Looking forward to hearing about your new puppy too


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Morning, I mentioned the forum & your name popped up, then I was introduced to Picnic. I was so delighted, like meeting a celebrity! 

Yes we're only about 50 minutes away. Only a few more sleeps for you now!

Mmmm, names. My husband thought of Scooby but our son said no way! At the mo it will either be Ollie or Charlie, but still keeping my mind open to other names.

Thank you for your welcome. 

I will keep you updated.

Hope everyone has a great day.

Nik
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Morning, I mentioned the forum & your name popped up, then I was introduced to Picnic. I was so delighted, like meeting a celebrity! 

Yes we're only about 50 minutes away. Only a few more sleeps for you now!

Mmmm, names. My husband thought of Scooby but our son said no way! At the mo it will either be Ollie or Charlie, but still keeping my mind open to other names.

Thank you for your welcome. 

I will keep you updated.

Hope everyone has a great day.

Nik
xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nik B said:


> Morning, I mentioned the forum & your name popped up, then I was introduced to Picnic. I was so delighted, like meeting a celebrity!
> 
> Yes we're only about 50 minutes away. Only a few more sleeps for you now!
> 
> ...


I really like Ollie and Charlie .. Charlie the Cockapoo certainly has a ring to it .. 

I am giggling about the celebrity  ahh Picnic you are famous  

I am counting down the sleeps now ... ordering a few more puppy toys .. don't tell hubby  we really have enough already ... 

Just for ref I am over the moon with my breeder  and I can tell you are too xx good choice  

I will be asking you to add your puppy to the My Dogs Life coat catalogue when he gets a little older .. if you are willing to be part of it, more to the point if puppy is willing


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, so so pleased, it's like a minefield out there & never owning a dog before I was getting worried about where to go. So pleased I contacted Debra, her e-mails & videos about the puppies have been great too. Finally choosing puppy on Saturday was fab & when you were mentioned it was the icing on the cake! 

Yes I am willing to be part of the catalogue if the puppy is! lol!

Nik
xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess you know I am a fussy puppy buyer these days  

I think I will ask for a picture of Picnic with your new puppy (Charlie/Ollie??).... that would be fab


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Jo Jo Picnic is soooo adorable!!! Cant believe she goes home to you soon! Love her colouring and cant wait to see how it develops Being a first time poo owner its amazing to see their coats change in texture and colour,Pixie is so different now to when we first had her, and how two pups from the same litter(Pixie and Buffy) who looked so alike as 6 week old puppies now look very different! Exciting stuff and i will be keeping upto date on her progress.....Bless her little cutie xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Becky ... oh I am so excited about my new puppy... I love everthing about the cockapoo coat, the colours possible, the texture and just to see the changes always excites me .. How is Pixie's coat developing?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I guess you know I am a fussy puppy buyer these days
> 
> I think I will ask for a picture of Picnic with your new puppy (Charlie/Ollie??).... that would be fab


Hehe, yes go for it. 

Nik 
xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am sure Debra would send me one  

See what I can do xxx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Becky ... oh I am so excited about my new puppy... I love everthing about the cockapoo coat, the colours possible, the texture and just to see the changes always excites me .. How is Pixie's coat developing?


Will have to post some more pics of her! Her coat is wavy,fluffy and a little frizzy! her ears are exactly like a spaniels with defined curls and very silky,she a gorgeous girl Buffy has very curly silky hair just like JD's Buzz.Im finding it so exciting how they are changing,lots of little surprises with a cockapoo and i love it! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Becky she sounds so lovely, she has a more spaniel look then? 

I would love to see more pic .. you could do a Pixie thread ... she may not have a typical look, but I like different, different is good  hence the name Picnic ... and Picnic's colouring ha ha ha .. all very different ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nik 

A little treat for us....

NikB puppy with Picnic xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! two adorables! Picnic is on the right! her colour is really showing!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh pleased you like them Amanda ... 

Yes NikB's puppy on left 5.5 weeks old and Picnic 7.5 weeks old on the right 

... how cute hey xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh my, how gorgeous. Thank you for posting the pic. Absolutely fab

Nik
xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! They are getting so fluffy now ooooooh i cant wait to see pics of picnic once you get her home xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am rather busy here at the moment .. keeping Oakley and Honey happy and apart :S plus working on a great new feature for My Dogs Life ... but I have just added a new post to the blog ... Picnic related  I hope you like it xxx

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/05/countdown-to-picnic-coming-home/


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SHE IS SO DARN ADORABLE!!!
So in love with her!! I can't wait to see her with Honey and Oakley


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

They are stunning - you can really see their coat colours much better 
in the 'rearview' shots. When are you picking picnic up??


Ps:- did you get the photo's I sent you?? They were in my sent box but also sent a copy of them to my work email but did not recieve them!!??!!


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

Just lovely, when is picnic home? cant wait for some pic's xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

NikB .... It will soon be your puppy day .. yippy 

I hope you are ready for him   

Is his name confirmed yet ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nik B .. show us your puppy ... 

Anyone who has missed this .. NikB is getting a black puppy today from Picnic's breeder .. its a black boy and name to be confirmed, I bet she is busy hugging her puppy xxx

I am bursting to see pics


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi All

I can confirm his name is Ollie! Picked him up on Friday & he is fab, I absolutely adore him.

Nik
xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nik B said:


> Hi All
> 
> I can confirm his name is Ollie! Picked him up on Friday & he is fab, I absolutely adore him.
> 
> ...


Hi Ollie ... Welcome to the forum xxxxx

Great news Nik xxx


----------

